# Southern Ireland



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

well thinking of going to ireland just before easter ferry is better than i thought £243 return holyhead to dublin rosslare back to pembroke.whats the coast like wicklow and further down towards cork is it m/h friendly ? is wildcamping good . sites .prices anybody bin ? thanks tude


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tude, the east coast is quite built up but there are nice places to stay. The south coast is lovely as is the west coast. Wild camping is no problem pretty much everywhere, avoid towns and cities, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Tude,

I would avoid wildcamping in the Wicklow mountains, too near Dublin and not recommended. There are campsites at Redcross and Rathdrum http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=20

However, on the south coast, we wildcamped at Ardmore, on the harbour front. Ardmore is on the border between Cork and Waterford.

I'm sure there are lots of places suitable for wildcampng, especially that early in the season, though I haven't a lot of experience of being on the east coast in the MH. Have a read through the Ireland Touring forum on here and I am sure you will find a list of wildcamping spots all over Ireland.

I hope you have a really great time. If you were to ask my advice, I would head straight across to the west coast from Dublin, via the M4 and in a thee hours you will have a huge choice of some of the most stunning scenery in the country. But I'm sure you have your reasons to go the way you have chosen and you will still have a lovely trip.

Ceid Mile Failte

Ca


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If you are visiting the South Coast try Here for an overnight. The Town Council actually welcome MH's to their town and are currently discussing the setting up an official MH parking area.
BTW across the harbour at Abbeyside, near the old Augustinian Abbey is also a nice place to park up for a night, it's possible that this area will be the eventual choice of the TC for the parking place.


----------

